# Buying a Spanish car



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

We're looking into buying a run around and have been looking on sites like segundamano and spanish ebay.
We've seen a couple that are of interest and contacted the sellers, what I'm curious about is how the car purchase process works in spain for a private purchase.
Both of the sellers we have contacted have asked for our name, address, phone number etc so that if we want the car they can have it delivered straight away but this just doesn't ring right with me for some reason.
We've basically just shown an interest in the cars and would like to see more than just pictures but their replies make me think they're a bit dodgy.

How is it meant to work in spain, I know it's not as simple as the uk with documents etc and needs a gestor ?

thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MacRov said:


> We're looking into buying a run around and have been looking on sites like segundamano and spanish ebay.
> We've seen a couple that are of interest and contacted the sellers, what I'm curious about is how the car purchase process works in spain for a private purchase.
> Both of the sellers we have contacted have asked for our name, address, phone number etc so that if we want the car they can have it delivered straight away but this just doesn't ring right with me for some reason.
> We've basically just shown an interest in the cars and would like to see more than just pictures but their replies make me think they're a bit dodgy.
> ...


It doesnt to me either. I'm trying to sell my car at the moment and no one has asked for names or addresses - either me or the potential buyer. Altho I'd have thought knowing about them and the car is more important than the other way round!???

jo xx


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

After a bit of deliberation I decided to just go ahead and try & get my uk car on spanish plates and I'm glad I did. I can't thank Alan at Replatematecostablanca enough (if this is advertising then i'll remove it but I think it fits in with the house rules).
I called them thursday afternoon and was meeting him first thing this morning to get my car through the ITV and the full matriculation and engineers report process.
All was done n dusted in a couple of hours and now to wait for the new plates and documents to arrive.
All was done for a reasonable price the bit that can be pricey is the import tax depending on the value of your vehicle, due to the age of my car it was cheaper to pay import tax than it was to get a baja consular.

anyway thanks again to Alan.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We bought our car through the local Renault dealer. We did not need or use a Gestor, the dealer arranged the paperwork, all we provided was copies of our identification papers and passport, plus the brass of course.

We have owned the car for seven years, and have had no serious problem at all.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I've no doubt if you're buying through a dealer they make it much easier but we were looking for a pretty cheap run around to last a year. Not many dealers have cars in that bracket so were looking at private purchases and that seems to be a minefield compared to the uk.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In case anyone else decides to look on here regarding finding cars to purchase, try AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano it is where private sellers and dealers advertise.


----------



## Phsye (Aug 4, 2010)

It sounds to me like they are trying to get you to buy the car unseen or visit you to put the pressure on. Doesn't sound right at all.

Assuming you are resident in Spain and have completed the padron process, transferring the car is quite simple. The seller does not need to go but must provide the documentation.

You go to the local trafico with: 
1. Original and copies of DNI / NIE (for both the seller and the buyer)
2. Original padron certificate
3. Original ficha técnica & permiso circulación

Fill in a transfer request
Pay the fee
Wait to be served.

If you are registering the car in our name then they should issue you a new permiso circulación there and then. If you are registering the car in someone elses name they will post it to the registered address.


----------



## Phsye (Aug 4, 2010)

Phsye said:


> The seller does not need to go but must provide the documentation.
> 
> You go to the local trafico with:
> 1. Original and copies of DNI / NIE (for both the seller and the buyer)


Sorry, this bit was not clear! If the seller does not come with you to trafico, then they must provide a signed copy of their DNI. They won't give you their original DNI card!


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info, will keep it for future use, in the end we put our uk car through the matriculation process to get it onto spanish plates, was simple.


----------

